# Calcium Supplement



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

So I was told I should have Hazel on calcium supplements for her bone growth as she is a rapidly growing puppy. Called my vet and he said no after I told him what puppy food I fed. What are your thoughts on supplements? Don't need to get into what I feed as I think we all know we feed what we feel is best for our pets. But I will tell you I can't buy it at a grocery store or Walmart 

Did you give your pups supplements? Why?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley has had good food and a supplement her whole life. The Breeder asked me to continue them and I have. Her dogs live to be healthy 15 year olds most the time, so I wanted to follow her path.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Carley has had good food and a supplement her whole life. The Breeder asked me to continue them and I have. Her dogs live to be healthy 15 year olds most the time, so I wanted to follow her path.


A calcium supplement? I will certainly give one if we get a healthy long life


----------



## littlebluetrike (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine is on Pfizer pet tabs which is a daily vitamin tablet. It has 3% calcium in it. And honestly if a dog has too much of any nutrients the body will remove it like waste and theirs usually no worries. As for strict ally calcium and a developing dog I'd rather do a multi vitamin such as pet tabs


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i give jessie calcium in the form of crushed eggshells. i feed her 1 tsp per lb of food. she eats about 20-22 oz of food a day (about a 1 1/2 lbs) i limit the calcium to 1 tsp in total broken down for two feedings.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley gets a mulit-vit.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel gets his calcium from bones and eggshell powder I make. I sprinkle a little over his food on the day he's not getting his RMB.

Recipe from_ Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats_: 

1. After cracking the egg, rinse out the egg shell and allow it to dry. You will want at least a dozen egg shells collected in order to make the powder.
2. Place the egg shells on a cooking sheet and bake at 300◦F for about ten minutes. The baking process removes excess oils and makes the shells dry and brittle so they will be easier to grind.
3. Grind the shells with a seed grinder or a blender and make sure all of the sharp pieces are gone before you stop grinding.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I do give my poods supplements but that's because they eat a homecooked diet.  
I like the seaweed calcium supplement: Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats

Mine also get probiotics, EFAs, multi-vit/min (also Animal Essentials), etc.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

littlebluetrike said:


> And honestly if a dog has too much of any nutrients the body will remove it like waste and theirs usually no worries.


This is true of adult dogs, but puppies can not excrete calcium the way adult dogs do. Over supplementing calcium in a puppy can cause bone problems. I would listen to your vet on this one.


----------

